# When Church is Cancelled



## FenderPriest (Dec 21, 2009)

So, yesterday was the second day in my adult life that church has been canceled. Here, it was due to the two feet of snow that pummeled our area on Saturday. (The first time was at a different church, and was due to an outbreak of whooping cough in the children!) It was a good move to cancel church since it took many of my friends 4 hours to clean out their dive ways!

So what do you guys do when for good reason church is canceled? Do you visit a sister church in the area? Do you do your own church service? (That's what we did - sang a few songs, read some Scripture out load, read a sermon and prayed.) I'm interested to know since this is something that's really never happened to me before and something I've never thought about.


EDIT: Yea, I know the title is misspelled... I caught it just after I pressed the button!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 21, 2009)

We have an older congregation so when the weather is bad we close, so it happens 3 to 4 times a year. When this does happen we usually go to a sister church that is open.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 21, 2009)

Yesterday we studied *L*imited Atonement and *I*rresistible Grace (Q&A, backing scripture and discussion). We also listened to 2 sermons by Mark Dever titled Church Membership & Church Discipline. We may end up doing this in 2 weeks again because of my wife's upcoming knee surgery. There are no local congregations that we want to attend at this time.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 21, 2009)

One time that happened, I went to another Presbyterian church that was open. It was part of the PCUSA.

There were so many strange and objectionable things during the service, a completely different "feel" than the corporate worship I am now (and was then) used to.

A few recollections:

1) The Pastor was overly effeminate
2) A mountain bike was presented to a woman who was coming on staff. It was marched down to the altar in a strange ceremony and presented to the woman
3) The sermon was generally about being "good people" without any reference to Scripture
4) People were cordial, not genuine


In one sense, I regret going. In another, I thank God's Providence in confirming once again his leading the PCA to separate from that, and thank Him for leading me individually into more biblical worship.

I'm sure there are still some believers as a remnant even in that church. But most of the people are completely lost in a boring, yet confused atmosphere of "do goodism." Those who are believers and remain likely do not realize how much they have lost discipleship in the Christian life, and any sense of the holiness of God.

Today, as a hypothetical, were that to happen (church canceled), I would first look for a biblical, reformed alternative church.

If none, I would focus on worship at home that Lord's Day.

The fourth commandment still applies (as does the second) if God providentially hinders meeting corporately.


----------



## TomVols (Dec 21, 2009)

Here in the mountains of East Tennessee, it's more common than you might think. Avg about once a year. While we get a fair amount of snow, the crews do such a good job at clearing streets. But the rural churches can be in a bind, and all are when you have the ice/snow mix early enough. I'd rather cancel than risk someone's injury. So we encourage home worship. A great handout / study in areas like this would be "what to do when stuck at home" teaching men how to lead families in worship.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 21, 2009)

It's happened twice in the two years we've been here in KY. Once it was bad enough that we stayed home, sang psalms (with our RPCNA boarder), read Scripture, etc. The second time the roads were fine, but our parking lot was icy, so we visited the local RB church and had a wonderful Lord's Day and made several new friends!


----------



## Pete (Dec 21, 2009)

I have friends who are overseas as missionaries, and while they attend national churches during Sunday worship, they will often times have "English" services in the evenings or on another day using online sermons. There are many great sermons online that I enjoy listening to while I work (I'm a carpenter), but they would also be great to use on Sundays when the weather does not permit going out.


----------



## smhbbag (Dec 21, 2009)

> A great handout / study in areas like this would be "what to do when stuck at home" teaching men how to lead families in worship



Sounds like that would be an even better handout if titled, "What to do Every Day."


----------



## Curt (Dec 21, 2009)

TomVols said:


> Here in the mountains of East Tennessee, it's more common than you might think. Avg about once a year. While we get a fair amount of snow, the crews do such a good job at clearing streets. But the rural churches can be in a bind, and all are when you have the ice/snow mix early enough. I'd rather cancel than risk someone's injury. So we encourage home worship. A great handout / study in areas like this would be "what to do when stuck at home" teaching men how to lead families in worship.



Do you happen to have copies of such a handout to share?


----------



## TomVols (Dec 21, 2009)

smhbbag said:


> > A great handout / study in areas like this would be "what to do when stuck at home" teaching men how to lead families in worship
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like that would be an even better handout if titled, "What to do Every Day."



Yes. 

Would there be a difference between home worship on Sunday and the worship that happens Mon-Sat? Just asking.


----------

